# Self-defence at home?



## Wudang (Nov 13, 2002)

How do I practise self-defence home, beside training the forms?? 

Any answers would do!!!


----------



## theneuhauser (Nov 16, 2002)

unfortunately, you really cant practice self defense alone. you can practice developing your individual skills, but without a partner (many partners, really) youre out of luck.


----------



## TkdWarrior (Nov 17, 2002)

self defense in sense of techniques...is not easy...wat u can do is train ur mind train ur intent...
remember the age old technique of "lime in mouth", it does works...
so check out on NLP(Neuoro linguistic programming) for starters...
to me that's the only way to train in mind...
-TkdWarrior-


----------

